# Downgrade hard drive



## redrouteone (Jun 16, 2001)

I have a Huges HDVR2 that I upgraded to a 200GB hard drive. I also used the Zipper on it to enable MRV, usb support and other things.

I am moving next month and will not have DirecTV anymore as I will not have a clear view of the south. I would like to be able to use the MRV feature so I can watch shows in the other room. Since I am going to do that I want to put the orginal 40GB drive back and use the 200GB in my SA tivo. If I delete all of the shows can I use the upgrade to copy from my 200GB to the 40GB, or will I have to start over again?


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

You can't go back in size or even to a same sized drive.

You'll probably need to buy the instantcake CD and create a image on the 40gb drive if you want this to work.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Has the Tivo software been removed from the original 40GB drive?


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

> You'll probably need to buy the instantcake CD and create a image on the 40gb drive if you want this to work.


The destination drive for an InstantCake image must be larger than the original drive for the particular model TiVo, in this case, larger than 40GB.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can do a shrunk copy from the hacked drive to the original drive.

I have in fact done this copying from my hacked 80 GB drive (with expanded 40 Hr image), to a factory 40 GB drive, and Standalone 240s.


----------



## rezdog (Apr 6, 2004)

I have a DSR6000, and the 40GB drive crapped out. I'm trying to use an instant cake cd to restore to a new 40GB drive and it refuses to restore to it because it says the drive isn't large enough. Is there any way to force mfstools to downgrade the size?


----------

